# Waze App not dimming at night



## ADC1 (Sep 25, 2018)

Does anyone suffer from this issue? I use my Waze app all the time. When I first bought my Atlas last year, the app would dim at night to not make you blind at night. Since they updated their app, it now only stays on day mode. I did check the app settings and they are on auto. If the phone is unplugged from the car and not connected with BT, the app does dim. I contacted Android auto and they said nothing helpful. 

_Thanks for getting back to us regarding the night mode issue when using Waze with Android Auto.

Our team has already looked into this issue and found that what you described is actually how the app is intended to work.

We're always looking to improve Waze, and user feedback is one of our most important tools for doing so. 

Please know that we are constantly working to develop new and exciting features, bug fixes and more.

For future reference and additional information, please visit Waze Help Center._

So they made it worse and increased the possibility of crashing. I urge everyone to write them, maybe they will revert to the safer version.


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

I have been wondering about this as well! Same issue on iOS/Carplay with Waze. It will not go into dark/night mode at night though will through the phone alone when disconnected.

We just switched from a KIA to the Atlas and I haven't used Waze at night with the Atlas yet so I have been curious, though your post seems to confirm it's simply just Waze across the board.

I always thought it was Waze and not the car, though again I wasn't positive as it completely surprises me it's not how they would do it. With it being so seemingly stupid I began entertaining the idea that it may have been something with our KIA.

Every other map app does this and they even do it on the non Carplay/Auto versions. What the heck!?! It's way too bright and really is a hazard when driving. I don't want to though I always switch over to Google Maps or Apple Maps at night because of it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

> So they made it worse and increased the possibility of crashing. I urge everyone to write them, maybe they will revert to the safer version.


I'm going to contact them tomorrow as well.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

ADC1 said:


> ......and increased the possibility of crashing....


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

No issues with Android Auto with Waze at night

Have you checked the map display settings on the Waze App via your phone?

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

t0ta1 said:


> I have been wondering about this as well! Same issue on iOS/Carplay with Waze. It will not go into dark/night mode at night though will through the phone alone when disconnected.
> 
> We just switched from a KIA to the Atlas and I haven't used Waze at night with the Atlas yet so I have been curious, though your post seems to confirm it's simply just Waze across the board.
> 
> ...



No issues with my Waze app with iOS and carplay. Will dim at night when the lights are on.

FWIW, I have the LE, so I manually adjust my headlights. Maybe there's some issues with the Auto headlight feature?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

No issues here with night mode on my Galaxy S8 using Waze (updated/new version) on AA.


----------



## t0ta1 (Jun 19, 2019)

So I tried Waze tonight in the Atlas and was having the same thing. Went to the Waze settings on my phone though and found out my "Mode" was set to "Day" and not "Auto".


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Even VW can't fix stupid.


----------



## ADC1 (Sep 25, 2018)

BsickPassat said:


> No issues with Android Auto with Waze at night
> 
> Have you checked the map display settings on the Waze App via your phone?
> 
> Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


The settings are on auto. Even when I set them to dark, it does not transfer over.


----------



## ADC1 (Sep 25, 2018)

knedrgr said:


> No issues with my Waze app with iOS and carplay. Will dim at night when the lights are on.
> 
> FWIW, I have the LE, so I manually adjust my headlights. Maybe there's some issues with the Auto headlight feature?


I have the lights set to AUTO. Maybe that is the issue. I'll try at night again.


----------



## knedrgr (Jun 6, 2011)

ADC1 said:


> I have the lights set to AUTO. Maybe that is the issue. I'll try at night again.


So a funny thing I did noticed this morning, the app had self adjusted to the dark setting, but I didn't manually turn on my lights. It was darker outside as I was leaving for work, but I have the DRL on, and had coded by tails to be constantly on. But during my commute, as the sun was rising and it's lighter outside, Waze had self adjusted to the daytime setting.


----------

